# Advice on dog food and treats pls :)



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

We've been feeding Holly Royal Canin Junior but was looking at whichdogfood.com.uk and I think I'm going to order some Canagans which has a 4.5 star rating out of 5. We have bought at least 5 different puppy treats for her but she doesn't seem to like them :s she does like Cheese, apples and this morning I tried giving her a tiny piece of boiled egg and she seems to like this too  is this ok? What do you guys think? Seeing as you have more experience than me any advice would be appreciated x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My view is that a picky dog (that is healthy) is picky because we make them that way. They will eat if they get hungry enough. Giving people food will encourage her to hold out for the people food instead of her dog food. I would choose what food you want her on, cut out all treats, and schedule her feedings. If she doesn't eat, pick it up. She will eat at the next meal. No treats of any kind until she is eating her food. 

It's like a human child. No ice cream til you eat you broccoli. 

Again this is just what I would do. This also assumes that she is at least 4 pounds and it is safe to skip a meal if necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

She's eating her food at her meal times although sometimes we have to add a little water to soften the dry food before she eats it. She weighs roughly around 1.6kgs. We want to start training her thats why we thought we needed treats. Thanks for your advice x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't need treats at all for Toby since he is not food motivated in the slightest. Positive reinforcement (lots of yays and good boys) worked for him. If you need treats, by all means use teeny tiny pieces. 

Also, I'm not in the UK but I've heard Canagan's is a good food produced over there. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

A lot of times especially when Jaxx was little I would use his food as training treats. I wanted to give something that was good for him and that I knew he liked at the same time.
Jaxx gets dehydrated beef liver sometimes when we train. He goes gaga over it and it is easy to break up into very tiny pieces.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm actually from Gibraltar but can order food online  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Just like to say I was using the Royal Canin too and changed to Canagan about a fortnight ago. This is because i read up on the Royal Canin and its actually not that good. Buttons also has bad tear stains so thought would try a diet change to see if it helps. They seem to be absolutely fine with it. I do give them a little bit of wet food too just for a bit of variety, they probably don't need it but they do enjoy it. Just to warn you the kibble size of the Canagans is a fair bit bigger than the Royal Canin but mine can both manage it and they are small at 2 1/2 and 4 lbs. You can always soak if that's a problem


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know some people do, but I personally wouldn't feed cheese as a treat. It's so high in sodium and fat for such a little dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I think cottage cheese is better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

HollyV said:


> I'm actually from Gibraltar but can order food online
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry. I hear UK brands and I automatically think UK. Gibraltar sounds cool. It's on my places to go list!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

No worries  we actually are a British colony  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi guys I crossed over to Spain this morning and found Acana we are gonna give this a go 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

HollyV said:


> Hi guys I crossed over to Spain this morning and found Acana we are gonna give this a go
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck I hope it works well for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope so too  thanks xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

